# Few Calls from Southern Flight Calls & Lanyards



## Southern Flight Calls (May 8, 2014)

Just showing off a few calls made here at Southern Flight calls & Lanyards. We pour all of our own blanks from Alumilite with exception of a few Exotic Hybrid blanks we have used like the "Texas Honeycomb" barrel we turned below from Texas Blanks. 
Anyone interested in custom 1 off blanks from us just let me know. I pour the barrel blanks 3"-3.5" long x 1.5" OD with a .625" center hole and I pour the inserts with a .750" tennon to allow to turn down for an accurate fit to the barrels whether using a press fit or an O-Ring fit. 

Check out pics of all of our items on our FB page at https://www.facebook.com/pages/Southern-Flight-Lanyards-Southern-Flight-Calls/526903447388179

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## manbuckwal (May 8, 2014)

The honeycomb is cool !!!! Myself, 
I like the looks of wood/resin combos but that's just me ......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Southern Flight Calls (May 8, 2014)

I have used the wood/resin from Texas Blanks also and it makes some awesome calls as well...


----------



## ironman123 (May 8, 2014)

Some nice calls.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

